# Looking for members in spain!



## zapman29 (Aug 6, 2008)

Hello living in southern spain seville area anyone in the area, let me know

Z


----------



## Alpha (Aug 6, 2008)

ESPAIN!

I spent a few months in Salamanca. 

Is the Z for Zapman or la zeta? or should I say, la theta.


----------



## zapman29 (Aug 7, 2008)

Hey I have never been there.. Is it nice? The Z is for Zapman!


----------



## Alpha (Aug 7, 2008)

It's great. They have one of my favorite plazas in the whole country. It's kind of an odd place to visit in the summer though, since the students aren't generally around.


----------

